# Cooking with cast iron on campfire



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Anybody have a favorite book of how too's and recipes?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Found many years ago that cooking on a "discada" (plow disc) was the best option for cooking at the deer lease.

Breakfast (eggs, bacon, hash browns), fajitas, fried fish & shrimp, heat tortillas, cook burgers & dogs....just use your imagination.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Santa-Fe-Di...463?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f5ab4fbf


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, bocephus, I just ordered one of those from ebay.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

glenbo said:


> Thanks, bocephus, I just ordered one of those from ebay.


Glenbo,

Treat it just like you would a cast iron skillet. Don't use soap to clean it, just scrub it with water and a rag, lightly oil it and put it away until next time.

The disc will sit on top of most propane burner set ups. Also build a stand, or have someone build you one that can sit over a campfire. Below are a couple of pics I got from google to give you an idea.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks. I have no clue on how to build something like that, but I think we have something around here that will work. Mine has shipped and is on track to be here next Monday. It won't get a lot of use, but it should be fun now and then.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm not positive but it could be Bucky's carries something similar.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Lot's of dutch oven campfire recipes on-line.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

tec said:


> Lot's of dutch oven campfire recipes on-line.


Dutch oven cooking is a lot of fun and VERY rewarding!! MMMMMMmM


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

My discada arrived today, 5 days ahead of schedule. Paella is plan for first spring outdoor cooking over wood.


----------

